# New FAVORITE_COMPILER uses, how to select version?



## ikbendeman (Oct 20, 2013)

From /usr/ports/UPDATING:


> A new USES has been added: compiler.mk, this uses allows porters to
> select a compiler for a given port based on the features the port needs
> By default this will always try to find clang > 3.3.
> If the user prefers using gcc then the following macro should be added
> to user's make.conf: FAVORITE_COMPILER=gcc



So how do we select say gcc47 as our favorite compiler?


----------



## kpa (Oct 22, 2013)

Try setting these:


```
FAVORITE_COMPILER=gcc
GCC_DEFAULT_VERSION=4.7
```


----------



## ikbendeman (Nov 19, 2013)

It still appears to be using clang since I have lang/clang33 installed. Do I still need to set CC CXX and CPP? Confused :\


----------

